# Your Favorite Songs



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are three of my all time favorites:
Red Hot Chillies: 



And Moby: 



Plus a track from the early techno times, a classic, from Moby too:





Relax!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

[url=[/URL]

Awesome song, awesome band.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

currently into this one . love the solo


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, I'll bite;

This is from the 1989 Delicate sound of Thunder tour. The mixing was far superior for that show than for the later Pulse tour. Rick's keyboards are clean and not overdriven, and Dave's Big Murfs were in stellar form. I finally got it clean and factory mastered in the pink Floyd immersion boxed set. Phenomenal show. Was stationed at Dover AFB at the time and drove up to stay at a friends mom's condo on long island so we could see the show. First and only floyd show I ever experienced "un-enhanced" as I was under the tyrany of the golden flow at the time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViEOGiRrhSs#t=12m11s

Here is one of Clapton's most underappreciated songs, IMHO. Written after he got clean and got his life back together, but before the deaths of his good friend Stevie Ray Vaughan and then his son Conor a few months later pushed him back over the edge again for a while.






Regardless of where you stand on the Ed King Renunciation, this is doubtlessly Skynyrd at their tightest and an example of Ronnie's living the music he sang, and singing the life he lived.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

heres a guilty pleasure of mine , gotta love the innuendo in the song.
.
"i'm not lyin', its a giant, meant to satisfy ! "
.
The Ultimate Cheeseburger song (Jack in the Box-full song) by the Meaty Cheesy Boys 
.


----------



## bobb (Sep 23, 2012)

^ after 4:55






^ cool performance






^old justin bieber person


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

A couple lesser know ones...

http://sessionamericana.com/index.php?page=songs&category=Beer_Town-scol-_The_Table_Top_Collective_Volume_3&display=457

I'm highlighting "Doubletree", but they're all good...

http://www.jeffreyfoucault.com/discography_stripping_cane.html


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Anything and Everything that "THE WHO" did!

Number One All time favorite song is the long version of The Who's- "Who Are You"

Followed my a ton of other songs by various artists-Zeppelin-Doors-Van Halen-Bon Jovi-Dokken-Asia-Triumph-Giant-Ratt and any and all ROCK!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are a few not mainstream vid`s:

knocking on heavens door, interpreted by Anthony and the Johnsons:






an old friend of mine - Blixa Bargeld - together with Nick Cave:






two classics:

Bronski Beat: small town boy






and Franky goes to Hollywood - THE power of LOVE 






The Sisters of Mercy - 1959






and KRAFTWERK - an old German electronic band (an inspiration for the later techno scene) - with DAS MODEL:






regards


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a hard one for me. It all depends on what kind of mood I'm in. I also like to use music to get me in a certain mindframe. Here are a few of my favorites.

This is my go-to when life is just sucking too much:






I use this one to get me motivated to move around a little bit:






This is just an awesome song:






Another awesome one:






Last one:






Ok, maybe not. This was my prefered song for max-effort sets when I was powerlifting:






Ok, that's really it. A little eclectic maybe.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't comment on this unfortunaly, I always have some sort of song going through my head. My brain is full of music. It's like a 64GB iPod. And music has such a range, it blows people's mind.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is my current earworm: (Go Nerds!)





Other recent favorites are Little Black Egg by the Nightcrawlers, King of the Road by Fu Manchu, Take On Me by Ah-Ha, The Rocky Road to Dublin from the Dubliners, etc. I like old metal, old punk, folk, and most classic rock.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)




----------

